# what is this contraption ? (jig, fixture, workbench, ???)



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

this post is from another forum. it is so different and unique, I think it deserves to be shared.

*this is the only history available:*

"First of all, this is in Norway. The big problem about this is that the guy who was using this, was not in contact with his family for years before he died, so no one knows what he was up to in his workplace. He has tools for almost everything, but mostly wood.
I am a carpenter myself, but I have never seen anything like this.
Rune Nordseter, Norway"

the suggestions mentioned so far are: maintenance table for snowmobile, chiropractic table, etc.
the O/P did come back to mention that the ends may be reversed and not necessarily the way we
see it. like, the end close to us may be the foot or back of the table and not the front or head.
also, it could be a "work in progress". it could be half finished or part of another machine or project.
nobody knows because the owner/builder passed away without any notes on it.
and if you look closely, with a keen eye, you can see different parts of the wood frame have been 
routed with specific profiles.
this is indeed a strange one !!

[and on a sad note: I had sent Stefang (Mike) a PM on the 27th as he is in Norway and maybe
in his wealth of knowledge, he had seen something like this. I had no idea his health was so bad.
hopefully, in the hereafter, he will reply to my PM. RIP Mike.]

.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I was going to say Chinese but now I will say it is a Norwegian torture rack. lol

It does look for stretching or shrinking or moving some way.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Great. Theres a 7 foot tall green guy walking around norway now.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Norway? Maybe something to bend sled runners


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

My guess is that it is for making chair frames. The long end are cross clamped and the plies are compressed and formed.

Is the anything in the shop that looks like it could have been formed in it?


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

perhaps the family could do a little back research and find someone who purchased or had contact with individual to determine what it is, MM2 sounds like he might have a direction
rj in az


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Maintenance table for snowmobile sound about right. I see a crank on the left side of 2nd photo and the middle metal mechanism is a adjusting jack I guess. Who konow! So far it's an unsolved mystery! Hope someone figures it out!


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

A jig to build bob-sleds. Or perhaps a machine to break the bones in your body so you can fit into one.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

A fairly high end frame for a masseuse bench. Looks like it articulates for height, sitting upward, and the arms extend outward. Could also be Chiropractic I guess, but I've seen them at a couple of Massage places, NO not that kind of massage…..

Or some sick pups torture bench. I've heard Arlin knows some kinky folks.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> A fairly high end frame for a masseuse bench. Looks like it articulates for height, sitting upward, and the arms extend outward. Could also be Chiropractic I guess, but I ve seen them at a couple of Massage places, NO not that kind of massage…..
> 
> Or some sick pups torture bench. I ve heard Arlin knows some kinky folks.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Hmmmmmm I know you. lol

I like the suggestions of maybe bobsled, skis, or other things like that makes since.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Arlin, just messin with ya.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'm going to go with massage table, perhaps a rebuild of one in very poor condition. Those rabbets look like they could be for upholstery.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

and to add to the confusion: looking at the photos closely, if we knew the width 
of the middle part, if it is too wide, it would eliminate the chiropractic table.
and in the second photo, it appears that the head part (A&B) is raised several inches.
which would be uncomfortable if you are face down on it but ok if you are on your back.
I have tried to contact the person that posted the original question for some measurements
and more photos but he has not returned my message as of yet.



















.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

It would also help to see the "contraption" next to it. They could, both be used consecutively to make a product.
I doubt that is a massage table. Maybe a jig for making the upholstery?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I am going to guess jig for making Sami reindeer sleds. The Sami are indigenous people of Lapland, far north Scandinavia. They tend reindeer herds like we tend cattle. These sleds could be like a trendy thing for Scandinvians to have, and there are several tours you can take with reindeer pulling your sled.

There are longer versions for hauling firewood, that are nowadays pulled by snowmobiles.

I admit that I am most likely wrong.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Unless it's brand new it doesn't look like something that was used to do mechanical work on greasy engined machines. And that metalwork doesn't look like something milled by indigenous tribesmen.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> And that metalwork doesn t look like something milled by indigenous tribesmen.
> 
> - Andybb


Didnt suggest any such thing. In fact, I thought it rather apparant, my suggestion that a Norwegian might be making copies of a traditional type of sled common in Scandinavia.

"A trendy type of thing Scandinavians might like to have," as in a craftsman making sleds for a viable, gotta have one, market. You know, like to pull the kids around on Sunday walks in the snow.


----------

